
Show HN: A truly open source modern headless CMS - internalfx
https://github.com/internalfx/pageflo
======
FreeHugs
I looked at 3 of the source files and all start with an empty line. Example:

[https://github.com/internalfx/pageflo/blob/master/system/ser...](https://github.com/internalfx/pageflo/blob/master/system/services/arango.js)

Is there a reason for this?

~~~
internalfx
lol, I actually don't have a great reason for this, but (thinking about it
now) it is something I do all the time.

------
aliswe
Nice work. Don't yoy feel that content types would be nice to have under
source control though? For auditing, rollbacks ...

------
vxNsr
What do your mean by headless?

~~~
andreashansen
Usually headless in this context refers to content being exposed through APIs
instead of a generated user-facing frontend. This way, you can develop the
user-facing frontend in whatever frontend libraries and frameworks you want
and just consume and expose the CMS content through APIs, and you can use the
same APIs to expose content in mobile apps etc... A typical example of a non-
headless CMS is Wordpress where you get the admin panel for content
management, _and_ a user-facing frontend for end-users to consume the content.

